

 Erlang meets Lisp (again) - nickb
http://www.foldr.org/~michaelw/log/programming/lisp/erlang-common-lisp

======
marijn
Also see <http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/pcall/background.html> . (Tooting my own
horn, of course.)

------
esessoms
And again... I'm putting a few finishing touches on a port of Distel to PLT
Scheme that I plan to release this week. I mention it now only because I would
hate to see this article inspire anyone to go off and invest in too much
duplication of effort. Lisp and Erlang do go together very nicely.

But to answer the question posed by the article, FFI binding to the C
erl_interface quickly gets very nasty, with lots of manual memory management.
(It was the first thing I tried, since PLT has such great FFI support.) It's
actually much easier to just speak the wire protocol, esp. with the Distel
source to build on.

------
globalrev
Clojure is a different philosophy than Erlang but still relevant since it is
LISP + concurrency + it runs on the JVM so you get access to all those nice
JAVA libraries.

